# Please help me urgent



## 1522garry (May 6, 2016)

Hey.
I am just newbie . 
As I am about to complete my engineering , currently I am in my last semester .
...My qualification is .
10th-78
12th-60
B.E in ECE 63 %,no year gap.
Ielts-7.5 overall.
I am planning for Masters from Australia.
Please suggest me what is the right option for me, and do I qualify for the study visa with these qualification , will their be any kind of rejection, please guys help me out,please.
. Please tell me about my visa chances ..
I will be thankful to you .
Garry-9888702570


----------

